
Instagram's Wannabe-Stars Are Driving Luxury Hotels Crazy - Reedx
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/06/instagram-influencers-are-driving-luxury-hotels-crazy/562679/?single_page=true
======
tracer4201
I have a sibling who has 20,000 followers on Instagram, doesn't save a penny,
and blows everything on superficial bullshit to paint a life she doesn't have.

I don't have sympathy for my own family member. The obsession with portraying
yourself as someone your not and getting validation from people you don't even
know is a cancer. I blame my parents but I also blame these platforms and
their jackass developers who think they're saving the world with their
"innovation". Again, I blame my parents on this mostly.

~~~
prakashnu
They’re “changing” the world, not “saving” it. Change can always be for the
worse.

~~~
coaxial
As Margaret Atwood wrote: "Better never means better for everyone... It always
means worse, for some."

------
anoncoward111
I'm sorry, the tone of this article is a joke."How do we deal with all these
fake wannabe influencers cold emailing us and asking for free stuff."

I don't know, maybe do what all of us do and filter out spammers, delete
emails, and follow up quickly with anyone who seems promising?

Or maybe ignore all of the requests? I mean damn, it's not like a hotel
manager is a demigod.

------
andrew-dc
Yeah, uh hi, I'm interested in your...uh...Self-Absorbed Jackass package. What
does that entail?

~~~
andrew-dc
"...part of an ever-growing class of people who have leveraged their social
media clout to..."

"OK. I'm out." (splash) ~Maui

